# 1994 speedometer randomly goes out



## mscar111 (Mar 15, 2018)

When I first get in the car and start driving, the speedometer doesn't register anything, once I get up to about 30 mph it will kick on, and then randomly will go in and out, usually at higher speeds it stays on. ONLY the speedometer stops working, everything else is fine. I'm wondering if its the speed sensor or the cluster, or maybe its neither. Does anyone have any idea on what it could be?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First place to look is at the speed sensor that's mounted on the transmission case. The sensor itself may be defective or the harness connector may not be secure.


----------



## mscar111 (Mar 15, 2018)

where is the speed sensor located? Is there a picture or video? Do I need to go under the car, or from the top?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the odometer is working properly when the speedometer is not, you need a new speedometer head. If they BOTH stop working, then it "could" be a speed sensor issue, located on the top side of the transmission, near the firewall, but is more likely the speedometer head. Mid-90's Nissans had issues with the threads cracking in the back of the speedometer head, where the bolts screw into from the back side of the cluster. This would cause poor electrical contacts with the printed circuit. If you pull the cluster and tighten the four bolts that attache the cluster to the speedo head, it may fix the problem, but it may only be a temporary fix until the loosen, again. Usually when the speed sensor fails, it is not an intermittent problem, but that the speedometer won't work at all.


----------



## mscar111 (Mar 15, 2018)

smj999smj said:


> If the odometer is working properly when the speedometer is not, you need a new speedometer head. If they BOTH stop working, then it "could" be a speed sensor issue, located on the top side of the transmission, near the firewall, but is more likely the speedometer head. Mid-90's Nissans had issues with the threads cracking in the back of the speedometer head, where the bolts screw into from the back side of the cluster. This would cause poor electrical contacts with the printed circuit. If you pull the cluster and tighten the four bolts that attache the cluster to the speedo head, it may fix the problem, but it may only be a temporary fix until the loosen, again. Usually when the speed sensor fails, it is not an intermittent problem, but that the speedometer won't work at all.


ONLY the speedometer stops working, the odometer never stops working. So the speedometer head, is just the back part of the cluster? I've taken the cluster out before and disconnected the wiring, and then replugged it back in when the cluster stopped working all together before, I'm wondering if I didn't reattach all the plugs good enough, or maybe by messing with it, the "speedometer head" became loose? The cluster kept popping a fuse before, but it was due to wires that were exposed under the hood, but I already fixed that problem. I'll try taking the cluster back out and retightening any screws I see and replugging everything back in. Thanks for the help!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the odometer is working, them the speed sensor and circuit are good. The speedometer head is faulty. The speedometer head is inside the cluster and attached to the housing by the four small bolts on the back side of the cluster. You have to disassemble the cluster in order to replace it. See part code "24850" in this part link:

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/par.../instrument-meter-gauge.html?Diagram=248_A001

There were several different speedo head units used in this year Altima; some are still available and some are obsolete. You can go to NissanPartsDeal.com and search for the part using your VIN # to pinpoint which head unit you need and see if it's available. If it is and you purchase it from Nissan, they will program the odometer mileage on the new unit. If it's listed as "limited availability," more often than not it's not available "new." You can get a used one if you can find it, but the mileage will be off and hopefully it doesn't already have the issues that a lot of these units suffer from. There are also some companies that repair speedometers if you do a Google search; many will want you to send the whole cluster in.


----------



## mscar111 (Mar 15, 2018)

smj999smj said:


> If the odometer is working, them the speed sensor and circuit are good. The speedometer head is faulty. The speedometer head is inside the cluster and attached to the housing by the four small bolts on the back side of the cluster. You have to disassemble the cluster in order to replace it. See part code "24850" in this part link:
> 
> https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/par.../instrument-meter-gauge.html?Diagram=248_A001
> 
> There were several different speedo head units used in this year Altima; some are still available and some are obsolete. You can go to NissanPartsDeal.com and search for the part using your VIN # to pinpoint which head unit you need and see if it's available. If it is and you purchase it from Nissan, they will program the odometer mileage on the new unit. If it's listed as "limited availability," more often than not it's not available "new." You can get a used one if you can find it, but the mileage will be off and hopefully it doesn't already have the issues that a lot of these units suffer from. There are also some companies that repair speedometers if you do a Google search; many will want you to send the whole cluster in.


Awesome website! Thanks for showing it to me! I found a speedometer assembly, its $300 which is really expensive for me. I've found used ones that are $50 so I'll probably go with that. I'm wondering, is it possible that I gut out the cluster and still use the frame, but buy new gauges and set them up inside? How do I go about that? I know it's not as easy as just buying new gauges, It looks like the cluster has a computer in it, would I have to find a cluster that has a computer that my car computer is compatible with? I'd love to not only start fixing my car, but also slowly making it look the way I want and have better parts than the original factory made.

I really appreciate any advice! Thanks so much again!


----------

